# UFO --> PSD



## chris1407 (15. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen wie man Ufo Dateien mit PhotoImpact in PSD umwandelt, OHNE das die Textebenen gerastert werden? Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen würde.

Vielen Dank

MFG
chris1407


----------



## Supe (3. Januar 2005)

Einfach umbenennen.


----------



## System (11. Januar 2008)

*Aw: Ufo --> Psd*

Selten so ein Unfug gelesen. Das bloße umbenennen einer Datei bewirkt nicht das diese mit anderen Programmen hier in dem Fall PS geöffnet werden können. Schön wäre es denn dann müsste man sich ja nie wieder andere Programme kaufen sondern kann ja dann auch einfach eine PSD in DOC umbenennen ;-] und diese mit Word bearbeiten.... :suspekt:


----------



## Domic (5. März 2008)

*Aw: Ufo --> Psd*

Speichern unter/ DateientypSD Format


----------

